# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Do you a Hurclon Viron P300 pool pump?

## Milbogo

Hi,
These pumps have been out for a little while now  enough to know if you have noticed any saving in electricity compared to your old pump. There is much debate around concerning these pumps. Claims by the manufacturer state that you can save 70% in electricity bills. Has this been your experience?
Or is there little saving (which is what some argue looking at the specs) compared to the single speed pumps.
I need a new pool pump  and with the increasing cost in electicity  want to make thge right decision in getting a pump that uses less electiricty as possible. You expereince would be greatly appreciated.
Kind regards,
Mil.
PS  this debate can be easily settled  if someone simply pluuged a electicity monitor device to an single speed pump for 1 week, then plugged in the Viron P300 for 1 week also to compare. I am amazed that no one  or at least a pool shop has done this.

----------


## president_ltd

i have one.  yes it consumes significantly less power than the old 2 x 3/4HP pumps it replaced.  (they each consumed ~900W).  had two pumps, one for sand filter, one for solar heating. 
have had it about 6 months now.  pump has 3 speeds.
it can run the filter on the 'low' speed (consumes ~200Wh).  the flow rate is lower than the old pump, so the pump needs to be run longer for each day, about 8 hours/day compared to the old one which to move the same amount of water took about half that time.  but running twice as long at <25% the power consumption of the old one, its a net-net win. 
on low speed can run the filter.  (can run the barracuda cleaner on this too but better to run that at medium speed)
on the medium speed can run the cleaner.  consumes ~500Wh on that.
high speed don't use but consumes ~980Wh. 
the medium speed is good enough to filter + take the water up approx. 4 metres vertical head of solar heating too.  (using a 3-way butterfly valve and divert 80% of flow up to the heating tubes). 
can't recommend them enough. 
we were doing maintenance on our pool, moving the filter and took the opportunity to upgrade the plumbing to 50mm pressure pipe. 
that no doubt helped too. 
but its a net win overall.

----------


## Milbogo

Hi - thanks for your reply.  So if you are using a pool cleaner for a few hours a day - do you have to manually switch it to medium?  Then back again to low? 
Kind regards,
Mil

----------


## president_ltd

> Hi - thanks for your reply.  So if you are using a pool cleaner for a few hours a day - do you have to manually switch it to medium?  Then back again to low?

  the pump actually marks the speeds as economy/clean/backwash (from memory), so they are recommending that you use the medium speed for it. 
my experience is that we can run the barracuda cleaner just fine on the 'low' speed setting, but that may well be because we've minimized the pipework length as much as possible and have 50mm pipework all the way.
might not work for others. 
certainly its not as good at cleaning at the low speed setting - but given a few hours to run each day, thats not really a factor as it still does clean just fine. 
reality for us is i don't do the cleaning every day anyway, just maybe once a week.
(basically plug the barracuda in on the weekend)

----------

